# KindleBoards official Party at the end of the World



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

What are YOU doing tomorrow?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'll be counting my fabric.  Because she who dies with the most fabric wins, and it's going to be me....

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I think I'll have a beer. . . . . .


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

i've always planned on sleeping through the end of the world.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Well I will be up and go over to the cardiac rehab center, because tomorrow I start upper body strengthening.  I finally get to stretch the chest muscles that were cut.
Then I have the heating guy come look at our furnace to make sure it is working right.
So I got too much to do to stop for the end of the world.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy


----------



## Remington Kane (Feb 19, 2011)

It would have been nice if they had said what time of day it would happen. 
But, maybe they didn't have clocks.


----------



## DarkScribe (Aug 30, 2012)

Ann in Arlington said:


> What are YOU doing tomorrow?


I feel sorry for all the survivalists who are sitting in their bunkers, clutching their rifles, watching their clocks and looking smug. I can picture the looks on their faces when they answer the knock on their door tomorrow and instead of hordes of zombies and rampaging gangs, find a couple of girl scouts selling cookies while the guy across the road is mowing his lawn.


----------



## Christopher Bunn (Oct 26, 2010)

Hmm. Sardines are getting more attention than the end of the world. What does that mean?


----------



## DarkScribe (Aug 30, 2012)

Christopher Bunn said:


> Hmm. Sardines are getting more attention than the end of the world. What does that mean?


Douglas Adams flashback?


----------



## H. S. St. Ours (Mar 24, 2012)

I just heard they got the translation wrong. It isn't the end of the _world_ tomorrow. It's the end of the _weird_. From now on everything is boring.


----------



## DarkScribe (Aug 30, 2012)

H.S. St.Ours said:


> I just heard they got the translation wrong. It isn't the end of the _world_ tomorrow. It's the end of the _weird_. From now on everything is boring.


Does that mean that I will no longer have a Mother-in-Law?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I think it means she will no longer have a son-in-law.


Betsy


----------



## MLKatz (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy


----------



## DarkScribe (Aug 30, 2012)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I think it means she will no longer have a son-in-law.
> 
> 
> Betsy


Nah. She's the weird one. Shortly after we were married I came home to find that a near new refrigerator was gone. It was replaced with another new one - with a mechanical door lock. My Mother-in-Law was convinced that magnets attract lightning and the first refrigerator had a magnetic door lock. (She was born in the part of Romania that is known as Transylvania. Superstition on steroids.) My German/Polish Father-in-Law used to look at her, shake his head and say: "Well at least she is kind and she is pretty."


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I am going to return a library book tomorrow. Don't mess with librarians. They'll come get you even in the after world  

Then I'll have some nice french wine in the evening. 

There better not be any end of anything tomorrow, I am finally getting a nice shiny new video card in my computer that is being put in it as I type.  

Plus, I still haven't finished season 3 of "Castle" yet. I am way to behind for it to end.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

DarkScribe said:


> Nah. She's the weird one. Shortly after we were married I came home to find that a near new refrigerator was gone. It was replaced with another new one - with a mechanical door lock. My Mother-in-Law was convinced that magnets attract lightning and the first refrigerator had a magnetic door lock. (She was born in the part of Romania that is known as Transylvania. Superstition on steroids.) My German/Polish Father-in-Law used to look at her, shake his head and say: "Well at least she is kind and she is pretty."


Well, I guess there can be more than one in the family.  There certainly is in ours. 

Betsy


----------



## DarkScribe (Aug 30, 2012)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Well, I guess there can be more than one in the family.  There certainly is in ours.
> 
> Betsy


There are several in ours as well. I have three Mothers-in-Law. (How many people can say that in honesty?) My wife's father remarried so one is a "step" Mother-in-Law and my MIL from my first very brief, very young marriage insists that she still holds that status. Although I wind them up whenever I get a chance I quite like all of them. For some reason, and although I constantly play practical jokes on them, they all seem to like me.


----------



## Harriet Schultz (Jan 3, 2012)

An Aussie friend reports that the world didn't end. It's already the 21st there!


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

Okay dokey... Thanks to Betsy, I've *gulp* ventured out of the Writers Cafe! 

I'm watching the SYFY channel with its disaster specials come midnight! YAAAY!


----------



## H. S. St. Ours (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

In my 31 years on this planet, I've been through too many of these "the world will end on blahblahblah" scenarios to not realize that as soon as Saturday comes, we will already be hearing about the next supposed Doomsday date.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I always said I could sleep through anything and that's just what I plan on doing. I'm not letting a little old thing like the end of the world interfere with my nap.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

And just in case anyone is worried about other non-events...

http://www.nasa.gov/topics/earth/features/2012.html


----------



## Victoria Champion (Jun 6, 2012)

Susan in VA said:


> And just in case anyone is worried about other non-events...
> 
> http://www.nasa.gov/topics/earth/features/2012.html


http://youtu.be/qNSbI_IUN9s

Betsy how do I add a youtube link?


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Why is it that I don't feel like waking up? I'm pretty sure that the End of the World is going to be a good show: fireworks, amazing things appearing in the sky, God on a cloud, the Buddha's followers doing some kung fu moves . . . a few thousand thermonuclear weapons giving us Shock and Awe . . .


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Victoria Champion said:


> http://youtu.be/qNSbI_IUN9s
> 
> Betsy how do I add a youtube link?


Victoria, when you're composing a message, there's a "YouTube" button right above the smiley-face button. You press the YouTube button and paste the YouTube link between the opening and closing tags. Using the link you provided, the code would look like this:


```
[youtube]qNSbI_IUN9s[/youtube]
```
And here's the result:


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

Just finished my last edit and I'm ready to party. 

I believe comic book guy from The Simpsons said it best.
_I've spent my entire life doing nothing but collecting comic books... and now there's only time to say... LIFE WELL SPENT!_
Exchange reading books for collecting comic and that about sums it up.


----------



## Victoria Champion (Jun 6, 2012)

DreamWeaver said:


> Victoria, when you're composing a message, there's a "YouTube" button right above the smiley-face button. You press the YouTube button and paste the YouTube link between the opening and closing tags. Using the link you provided, the code would look like this:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


I did that but it didn't work.  Oh wait I get it, only use the code string not the url bit. Gotcha thanks.


----------



## Victoria Champion (Jun 6, 2012)

T.L. Haddix said:


> I'm torn. That little, tiny part of my mind that is superstitious is afraid to make fun of the impending doom. The slightly larger part of my brain that still believes in the Bible is taking comfort from the verse that says no man shall know the time or day, etc. And the mostly influenced by Spock logical side of my brain says nothing will happen. I hope Spock gets it right this time.
> 
> I will say this - we had a power outage today. A huge cold front is moving through, and the wind has just been incredible. So about 3 o'clock today, the power goes out. Stayed out until probably right after five, which is when we gave up and drove to the store for a new weather radio (after discovering ours was corroded and dead.) I know it was a coincidence, but it was odd, having no power one day before the world is supposed to end.


 We had a big wind/dust storm and high fire danger warning, and then there were two nearby wildfires last night. The kind of thing that happens all the time. Just like power outages, cold fronts, and windy days. Nature happens.


----------



## DarkScribe (Aug 30, 2012)

Hmmmm...

http://www.news.com.au/
http://www.news.com.au/features/mayan-apocalypse-2012/the-end-of-the-world-as-we-know-it/story-fngjq0bi-1226542080733


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Our microwave died last night.  Seemed like the end of the world, as we were having leftovers for dinner that needed heating....  

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Today's Free App of the Day for the Kindle Fire and other Android devices: *The End*




(there's also a version for iThings in the iTunes App Store, free).

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

So, who's still here? Raise your hand.










Whew! I was worried about him. End of the world? Okay. Empty stockings on the mantelpiece? Disaster!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, you know, we're not really safe until it's no longer the 21st anywhere....


Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

As to "preppers" -- I think there's a pretty big difference between those who have food and water and batteries and such on hand to deal with a week without power due to a storm or something. . . . . . . . and those who build bunkers in their backyard and have a years' worth of food and water for their family and pets. _Those_ people are, in my opinion, just as foolish as the ones who hear a storm is coming (I mean, it's rarely any kind of surprise any more) and basically do nothing.

Sadly, I must count my son in that last group -- when Sandy hit he had no food in the house and no gas in his car.  Fortunately he didn't lose power and he's close enough to work to walk, but, still. Even if he is 29, he's my kid, so the mom in me came out and I yelled at him a little bit. 

As to _today's_ world ending event, I shall paraphrase Twain: The reports of the earth's death have been greatly exaggerated. 

OTOH, there are meant to be a ton of really good parties at all the bars tonight! Good of the Mayans to schedule it for the weekend.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> the mom in me came out


Somehow I find it difficult to get my mind around that idea. Can't imagine why.  



Ann in Arlington said:


> Good of the Mayans to schedule it for the weekend.


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

I've always wanted to start a doomsday cult.  Here are my end of the world plans:

1. Death of the sun:  4.5 billion years from now.  Plan early and plan often.  Let's get ready to die.

2. Andromeda-Milky Way Collision:  Guns and Jesus will not help you here.

3. Heat Death of the Universe: If you're still alive to die in this event, you win.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Is it over yet?  Are we gone?  Oh wait, my sister tells me we have another hour or so.  Good to know, still here for now...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It's actually already ended, this is just residual energy posting, like in that Dr. Who episode....

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Last night, my car started flashing an "engine service required" message at me, and giving me an obnoxious warning light. No charge in performance, but I took it to the dealer this morning. Maybe the Mayans were just predicting the death of my Volvo"s engine! 

How do cars know when you're getting ready to trade them in? Several years ago, the transmission on my old Taurus died permanently while I was car shopping for a new one! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> How do cars know when you're getting ready to trade them in?


They learned it from cats, who know when they're supposed to go to the vet and hide before you even_ think_ about opening the door to the closet that holds the cat carrier.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Just saw this -- it should win a prize.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Just saw this -- it should win a prize.


Well I am glad that someone went to the trouble to provide the correct offering. Now we can all enjoy the results.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Well I am glad that someone went to the trouble to provide the correct offering. Now we can all enjoy the results.


So, true. I was thinking Cracker Jacks, but everything is better with chocolate. In the spirit of which, I had a caramel mocha at McD's on Thursday night and I think it might have helped. I know I felt loads better.


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

T.L. Haddix said:


> I'm torn. That little, tiny part of my mind that is superstitious is afraid to make fun of the impending doom. The slightly larger part of my brain that still believes in the Bible is taking comfort from the verse that says no man shall know the time or day, etc.


The large part of my brain doesn't believe in, nor is it above, making fun of any of that.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Well we can agee that there ARE different belief systems.
And the purpose of this thread is to "keep it light", I believe.
So on with the sacrifice of chocolate pudding.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, folks, let's please keep it light and respectful of each others' beliefs.  It's the KindleBoards way.  (Although, if any actual Mayans show up, we may be trouble.)

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

T.L. Haddix said:


> all my fabric stash,


*Shudders*

Betsy


----------



## DarkScribe (Aug 30, 2012)

Victoria Champion said:


> As for prepping, here's how I prep:
> 
> Reduce material possessions and stay physically fit, and live a minimalism lifestyle, so that if you have to evacuate due to natural/man-made disasters, you can pick up and go! Problem solved.
> 
> ...


I can relate to this. I have survived a war, being shipwrecked, and a bushfire. In my youth I traveled a lot and only owned what I could fit into a backpack or a sea-chest. Later I spent more than a decade living on a ketch and that limits what you can own - not much room for anything other than necessities. Recently - less than a year - after feeling suffocated by possessions that were not essential or pleasurable, my wife and I have been divesting ourselves of anything that doesn't either have nostalgic value or genuine usefulness. I wouldn't consider being homeless but for nearly ten years we having been living in a six bedroom home, one that was still big enough for us and our five children - who all now have homes of their own. We are looking at moving into our weekend cottage on a permanent basis - or possibly buying a large houseboat to live on. My wife would like something a bit bigger and more comfortable than the yacht for permanent living. Not much room on a houseboat for unnecessary junk.

A lot of people don't realise that a yacht or a houseboat large enough to live on can cost less than an average home. When I bought my first house - back in the seventies - a good cruising yacht cost several times that of a three bedroom house. Now I could buy three fifty/sixty foot cruising yachts with the money selling our house would bring. Things have changed. With electronic anti-fouling and a fibreglass hull maintenance is no longer the issue or financial drain that it once was.

As for surviving a holocaust - it would be a challenge and challenges make life interesting. I am not a "prepper" but I am and always have been a survivalist - someone who can live with a minimum of the trappings of modern civilisation. It is why the slow build-up of superfluous possessions had become so stifling.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The prophesied day has passed without incident. And now the disappointment and recriminations set in....


----------

